# Mass Feeding this time for a fund raiser event.



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

So no SHTF event just a local fund raiser but this past weekend cooked up a spaghetti dinner for 500 people . Using bottled propane and turkey fryers . Spaghetti is pretty easy it is the meatballs and sauce that take a little more work. 

We Used pop up tents to cook under, generators , bottled gas- everything done in a parking lot . Like I said local fund raiser but this could have been done after an event knocking out power something like a tornado, earthquake, hurricane. 

Most on the board could cook up a dinner for your family / small group pretty easy but what about a community dinner? 

Freezer items once power is lost in a hot climate start going bad after 72 hours . So it is a cook it and eat it, can it, dry it or loose it proposition at that point. Generators might get you days but if no power is coming back on for weeks months what would you do?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good job. We are some old catering/vending types ourselves. Mostly on bbq. Figgered out on that stuff its better to cook it at home and heat it up at the scene of the crime. Would prob not work too good on sketti.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Pasta is something that does not do well trying to keep it warm . Works best cooking in small batches and keep cooking and serving until everyone is fed. 

I think post SHTF it is going to be a lot of soups/ stews that you can keep warm for a long time . Maybe start as a stew and stretch to a soup .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy's Famous Eye-Talian Chunky Spaghetti Sauce

Sweet Vidalia Onion
Green Bell Pepper
Red Bell Pepper
Hot Banana Pepper
Salt
Pepper
Crushed Red Pepper
Garlic Salt
Lemon Pepper
Dry Basil
Dry Oregano (pinch)

Ground Sirloin
Tomato Sauce
Red Wine
Worcestershire Sauce

Lightly saute the onion and peppers in Olive Oil. I like the onions firm and transluscent, not carmelized. Lots of Onions and Peppers to make a chunky sauce. Salt and Pepper to taste.

Brown the ground sirloin and add the cooked onions and peppers.

Add the tomato sauce, red wine, W. sauce and spices.

Simmer on extremely low heat for 2-3 hours in a covered pot. Stir often. The consistency is almost like a thick chili.

Guten free pasta for me but any pasta will work for you gluten eaters. Enjoy!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mama Mia! That looks Eyetalian. Thanks. Ya know for mass feedings and to make a buck if desired..Frito Chili Pies served up in the bag can feed a lot of Texas folks. Case of Single serve fritos..gallon or two of chili...cheese...onions..japs etc. all from Sams. Pop the bag and slop a dripper full of chili on it and show them to the condients. They can go for five bucks all day long. Or till the Chili runs out..lol.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Mama Mia! That looks Eyetalian. Thanks. Ya know for mass feedings and to make a buck if desired..Frito Chili Pies served up in the bag can feed a lot of Texas folks. Case of Single serve fritos..gallon or two of chili...cheese...onions..japs etc. all from Sams. Pop the bag and slop a dripper full of chili on it and show them to the condients. They can go for five bucks all day long. Or till the Chili runs out..lol.


Oh wow, that's a new one on me. I had to do a search to see what it is you're talking about! We don't get that here in New Jersey.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

RJAMES said:


> Most on the board could cook up a dinner for your family / small group pretty easy but what about a community dinner?


I occasionally cook for our church but that is usually just for 50 folks or so. Anything bigger than that and I'd stick with the stews/soups you mentioned later. Post SHTF, I think most dinners would be stews/soups as it is easy to cook, hard to screw up and you can use leftovers, say from the deer you ate the prior night. With stews/soups you can use most of the animal by including bone & lesser cuts of meat. Where someone might not eat organ meet by itself, it can be added to the pot & not even noticed. Plus easy to add the beans & rice many preppers will have in storage.

I expect to be part of a group & plan accordingly... thus my larger Instove rocket stove. They make them much larger but I thought the 20 liter was fine for my uses, along with my other stoves.


----------

